# Repeat prescriptions abroad



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

This summer we are hoping to spend 3 months travelling the continent & I wondered if anyone knows how I can get my repeat prescription for blood pressure tablets filled. The last time I enquired at the surgery I was told I could only have 2 months at a time. Does anyone know if I can get my prescription filled abroad on my NHS card? Thank you.
Sylke


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

At my docs, if out of the country they will prescribe for the whole period, I would ask the doc, not the front desk.

Steve


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Last time in Mexico I bought 10 years of bp tablets for £20.
Now I have managed to quarter the dose they should outlast me in 40 years.

I would guess you can get bp tabs on the net.

Ray.


----------



## kontikiJo (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Sylke,
I can get three months supply from my doctor. On one occasion I run out of my blood pressure tablets and I go a free prescription from a doctor in Cadiz, Spain. Obviously you need your European Health Card.

Regards Jo


----------



## LindaB (May 16, 2010)

*medication when going abroad*

The Dept of Health rule is up to 3 months repeat medication can be issued for patients traveling abroad.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

As already said the rule is max 3months for NHS pre script.
Although you can buy drugs over the counter in many countries eg Spain dont rely on this as they dont always use the same drugs. My wife just gets 3 months on NHS and then Doc gives her a private prescription for the rest,the drugs are often surprisingly cheap.
Remember to take a repeat prescript for with you anyway just to prove they are for you.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

My Doc quite happily prescribed me with 4 months of tabs.

The sticking point was the pharmacy who was i right jobsworth and wouldn't let us have more than 2 months at a time. Easily solved by OH going back 2 weeks later the collect the remainder from a puzzled relief pharmacist who couldn't understand why we wern't given the whole prescription in the first place.

Have a chat to your Doc, they are always pleased to see you doing some activity and will want to encourage you to have an interesting and active hobby.

Even if it is drinking French wine  :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Raynipper:

_Last time in Mexico I bought 10 years of *bp* tablets for £20. _

Ray, are you sure they were for ordinary blood pressure and not for that other problem caused by blood pressure?

OK, I 'spose you might have noticed by now!!


----------



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

Thank you all very much for the info, all very helpful. I will try again at the docs. Thank you once again.
Sylke


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Our Doc. gives me six months worth. When I run out I just buy over the counter, Alan.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

I have to have Morphine patches all the time. The way I get round it is instead of going in once a month for the repeat prescription I put the prescription in once a fortnight for a couple of months before I go away. This doubles up your amount. I also get the son to carry on putting in the prescription while I am away. You can end up with a few months supply all the time. 

We have even got the son to post my patches to us on a spanish campsite

This has worked well over the past 5 years.

steve & ann. ------- teensvan


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Can't do that my GPs - the computer won't let you order a repeat until at least 3 weeks after the previous one. If I want 2 months I can get 2 months at once.

Don't know what I'm going to do once we retire and spend longer periods away from home. Have to cross that bridge when we get there!

Denise


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You are lucky Teensvan, our Doc. counts how many doses we have and won't give us more unless we go in for a chat and explain we are going away.

I have a freind who is a pharmacist, she says they don't give too much at a time so that if we die there is less wasted medication. What a comforting thought, Alan.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Our Doctor just prescribes the required quantities.

However we have found that some of our prescribed medicines are available over the counter in France at a very low cost. Just take your prescription JIC.

Steve


----------



## Brown1980 (Jun 1, 2011)

You should try one of the following online pharmacy, i am in Leeds and i once bought successfully.

www.1000rx.com

www.usapills247.com

and this one in case it happens you flying for Canada

www.genericall.com

But you will have to go online for refills, they never refill for customers.

:idea:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

My prescriptions are for two months supply, but he gives me three prescriptions at a time. = 6 months 8) 

tony


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We were at a Dr. in France recently and asked about this - no problem with them fulfilling your prescription, according to him.

But we didn't actually test it.


----------

